# Virgin Mobile Galaxy SII



## tullyelly (Oct 15, 2012)

Are there any good custom rom's compatible with the Virgin Mobile SII? A quick search didn't show me anything promising. Getting a functional radio is the biggest hurdle, correct?

Many thanks.


----------



## Syndacate (Aug 13, 2011)

I'd like to know the same, too. Got a friend on Virgin Mobile and I'd like to know if the Samsung GS2 4G phone is the same as the Spring Samsung Epic Touch, and if their modems, ROM, and drivers are all compatible??


----------



## jchybrid (Apr 19, 2013)

Yes there is a great ROM out there. Its called jelly bam. It runs 4.2.2.. You must first root our phone. And then as to which ROM is compatible with our phone? Heh let me know when you are ready. And ill give you the link.


----------

